# Vycor vs Protecto - Wrap ?



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Kind of like this?
> 
> All that work on about 1/2 the windows and then he decides to buy more hardie and finish it all.:laughing:
> 
> I wrapped felt into the openings and tucked the other edge under the existing siding.


Which side does the toilet paper go in the middle pic?:w00t:


----------

